# Are the Scotts tractors gone?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Didn't JD decide not to push "Scotts" brand orange/green LTs out of Home Depot anymore? Does that mean effectively that these models are not going to be produced by anyone and have there been any problems obtaining support with JD? BTW do the Scotts models translate to the L series units on the JD line???

Just curious.
Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well AFAIK the JD built Scotts tractors are gone. They are now the L's. I would not be suprised to see the name come back, but I would doupt JD will be invalved. 

Funny thing. Most people liked the Scotts tractors. Thought they were a good value for the money. Well, now that they have evalved into the L's, people are bashing them???:question: :question: Whats with that. OK they were/are not the top of the line, but they seem to be a real nice unit for the price.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Exactly! You hit it right on the head. Now that they have the yellow and green paint on them, they are getting bashed alot. I looked at them before I bought my GT5000. They are a pretty good product. I just was uneasy after I called the local JD dealer to see if he services them. The guy doesn't carry the parts and claimed that he wouldn't support those tractors.

Well that sealed the deal to me. At least with Sears, I know I can DIY my machine with parts that are readily available. 

But the L series looked really good.


----------

